# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  List of towers in Brussels

## Maciamo

European cities differ from American, Asian and Australian ones for not being rich in skyscrapers. This is because they are older and historic buildings cannot be demolished and replaced by steel and concrete towers. However, some cities have managed to develop their modern business district a bit outside their historical center. Examples of these are Paris' _La Defense_ or London's _Canary Wharf_. 

Brussels has two modern districts just outside its old town : the EU district to the East and the Espace Nord to the North (where buildings average 100m in height). Yet, it is next to the South Station that the tallest tower, the _Tour du Midi_ (150m + 15m for antenna) is to be found. Most of the Belgian capital's skyscrapers were built in the 1960's, but they have all been recently renovated or are currently under renovation. The best example of successful refurbishment is the Madou Plaza Tower (120m + 15m antenna), originally built in 1965, which won the MIPIM Award 2006.

It is now to the _Tour des Finances_ (Finance Tower, 140m) to undergo a facelift. The renovation works started in early 2005 and are due to be completed in 2008. Facing the Botanic Garden, it enjoys a strategic location between the North Station and EU District.

Other towers in Brussels include the Hilton Tower (99m, built in 1967), the Astro Tower (107m, built in 1976), the Dexia Tower (137m, built in 2006) and the 3 World Trade Center Towers (102m and 105m, built in 1972 and 1983). But old edifices have nothing to be ahasmed of, like Brussels City Hal (built between 1402 and 1455), which spire culminates at 97m ! The touristy Atomium (built for the 1958 World Fair) also competes with the towers with its 102m of height.

----------

